# Race Retro 2015



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

A quick edit from Race Retro


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

was that saturday? if so i am on the outside of that corner:thumb:


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

s29nta said:


> was that saturday? if so i am on the outside of that corner:thumb:


Yes Saturday 😄


----------



## M5pete (Feb 26, 2015)

Nice. I bet that's the cleanest that car has ever looked. Got any more pictures?


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

Here you go


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

rain stopped play on sunday i belive?


----------



## M5pete (Feb 26, 2015)

Love the photo of the car with the flames coming out of the exhaust. Is that a Vauxhall Firenza?


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

Yes got all my wet weather gear on to shoot rally cars in the rain but too much standing water ... lots of expensive cars and dodgy conditions dont mix ... yes a Vauxhall Firenza was always going sideways big V8


----------

